
The first tropical ‘metal farm’: Perspectives from field and pot experiments - burkaman
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0375674218302620
======
burkaman
Full text available here:
[https://espace.library.uq.edu.au/view/UQ:19c7f10/UQ19c7f10_O...](https://espace.library.uq.edu.au/view/UQ:19c7f10/UQ19c7f10_OA.pdf)

